
Y Combinator News: Better than Digg and Reddit? (video also included) - domp
http://www.centernetworks.com/y-combinator-startup-news-a-better-digg-reddit-netscape-w-video
======
pg
News.YC isn't trying to compete with Digg and Reddit. Really; the last thing I
need is to have to manage servers with that kind of traffic. The goal here is
just to be the watercooler of the startup world. That is a quite small world,
tens of thousands at most. I'd much rather this site had really good comments
than huge volumes of traffic.

~~~
akkartik
It was scary to me how quickly I've stopped going to reddit. So much for being
addicted.

~~~
nickb
I used to read reddit, never commented/submitted anything, however. Reddit,
these days, is full of things I have absolutely no interest in. n.yc is
perfectly aligned with my interests. I hope it doesn't degenerate into another
reddit.

------
danielha
news.yc takes the bulk of my web browsing (hard to believe, right?) and reddit
is still great for non-startup buzz. I'll peek at digg every so often but the
quality of top submissions seem to keep dropping.

The reviewer at CenterNetworks is right on with his observation on the quality
of referral traffic. The users of news.yc are less prone to be the visit-
quickscroll-exit types that inhabit a lot of social news sites.

------
domp
This is a very positive review of what's going on here. The video is pretty
interesting too.

~~~
vlad
Their videos are not very good (I apologize ahead of time if it's your web
site.) But, they are the best (and only) I've seen. I think it's a good trend.

~~~
allen-cn
Hi - Allen here from CN (I made the video) - can you help me understand what
you don't like about it? I know the part at the beginning where I say my name
is a bit off but I try to do pretty good screencasts. As soon as I can sign
some more advertisers, I am going to try to buy better video equipment. But
please let me know so I can try to improve as much as possible! --- Allen

------
mattculbreth
Hey, cool for us. Thanks PG--we're building a nice spot here.

------
Alex3917
A video about which social news sites are the best to post spam on. Nice.

